# Anfänger Setup Fragen



## specialize (18. Apr 2012)

Grüß euch,

ich will Apps für Android Programmieren.

Benötige ich jetzt das JavaME zusätzlich zum Android SDK?

Wo liegt der Unterschied bzw. der Vorteil von JavaME? Der Sticky ist immerhin aus 2005.

Grüße


----------



## Gast2 (18. Apr 2012)

Ey mal ohne Quatsch! Hier gibts ein Forum Mobile Geräte. Un der *ERSTE* Thread listet alle Ebooks, SKD, ect. auf ...

http://www.java-forum.org/mobile-geraete/102818-einstieg-android.html


----------



## Final_Striker (18. Apr 2012)

specialize hat gesagt.:


> Benötige ich jetzt das JavaME zusätzlich zum Android SDK?



Nein, benötigst du nicht.


----------



## specialize (18. Apr 2012)

Welchen Nutzen hat das JavaME Kit denn eigentlich noch?


----------



## darekkay (18. Apr 2012)

specialize hat gesagt.:


> Welchen Nutzen hat das JavaME Kit denn eigentlich noch?



Stimmt, wo schließlich jeder von uns ein Android Handy besitzt. Ach, halt..


----------



## schlingel (18. Apr 2012)

> Welchen Nutzen hat das JavaME Kit denn eigentlich noch?


Es ist ein Mahnmal für den siechenden Verschleiß der auf ein jedes Framework lauert. Alles was ist wird enden und JavaME ist da schon ziemlich weit fortgeschritten. *scnr*


----------



## specialize (18. Apr 2012)

darekkay hat gesagt.:


> Stimmt, wo schließlich jeder von uns ein Android Handy besitzt. Ach, halt..



Ja... wie wärs mal mit sinnvollen Antworten?

iOS wird mit ObjC programmiert, Windowsphones wohl auch net mit java, bleibt was?



			
				kappesf hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ey mal ohne Quatsch! Hier gibts ein Forum Mobile Geräte. Un der ERSTE Thread listet alle Ebooks, SKD, ect. auf ...



Achja und wo ich schonmal auf jeden s****** eingehe -> bannt den spast doch mal, hab noch nie was konstruktives von ihm gelesen


----------



## darekkay (18. Apr 2012)

specialize hat gesagt.:


> Ja... wie wärs mal mit sinnvollen Antworten?
> 
> iOS wird mit ObjC programmiert, Windowsphones wohl auch net mit java, bleibt was?



Wie wär's mit sinnvollen Fragen? Es soll tatsächlich Leute geben, die keinen Smartphone nutzen - ich zum Beispiel. Dass JavaME immer weiter in den Hintergrund rückt, ist gar keine Frage. Aber _noch_ nutzen es zu viele Menschen, als dass man es einfach begraben könnte.
Und zu fluchen wird dir auf jeden Fall sinnvolle Antworten garantieren..


----------



## schlingel (18. Apr 2012)

Was ist denn bei euch los? Warum ist das Aggressionsniveau hier so hoch? Bringt doch niemanden weiter wenn hier hin und her geflamed wird.



> iOS wird mit ObjC programmiert, Windowsphones wohl auch net mit java, bleibt was?


Eine Reihe von älteren Geräten und Low Budget Devices. IMHO kann man da nicht von Dumb Phones sprechen wenn es Java unterstützt aber es geht in die Sparte.



> Achja und wo ich schonmal auf jeden s****** eingehe -> bannt den spast doch mal, hab noch nie was konstruktives von ihm gelesen


Wenn man so was fordert könnte man sich allerdings auch etwas gediegner ausdrücken.


----------



## ARadauer (18. Apr 2012)

specialize hat gesagt.:


> Ja... wie wärs mal mit sinnvollen Antworten?
> 
> iOS wird mit ObjC programmiert, Windowsphones wohl auch net mit java, bleibt was?



Hallo? wie wärs mit sinnvollen Fragen?
JA was soll bleiben? Alles was nicht Smart Phone ist und wo Java ME drauf läuft. Das ist eine ganze Menge.. ich denke dass das sogar über 50% sind...


----------



## Gast2 (18. Apr 2012)

specialize hat gesagt.:


> Achja und wo ich schonmal auf jeden s****** eingehe -> bannt den spast doch mal, hab noch nie was konstruktives von ihm gelesen



So jetzt pass mal auf: 

1) Habe ich dich nich so unverschämt von der Seite angemacht 
2) Existiert der Thread ja auch oder? 
3) Wenn ich ja nie was sinnvolles ablasse, wieso habe ich dann >70 Danke?


----------

